# Weight Loss



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Im currently taking in 2000 calories a day, i do CV for 45 minutes a day Monday to Friday.

I'm looking at buying Grenade fat stripper, i was just wondering if its wise to take creatine if im trying to lose weight? i just have a massive gut lol.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

No offence mate but lookin at the pic on your profile, losing weight should be the last thing on your mind. Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

creatine wont bloat you as long as your water intake is high enough

i always thought this but was advised to up intake and no bloat


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

milner575 said:


> No offence mate but lookin at the pic on your profile, losing weight should be the last thing on your mind. Lol


 thats an old pic, got a rite gut on me now, i was 10 stone in that pic, im 12 and abit now lol. the pics more for my arms lol


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

your arms are so long they dont look as if they belong to your body


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

haha funny bet you look like a snowman now


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

lol at comments thus far, if your intake is 2k cals and you do 45 mins cardio it shud fall off you id ask what cardio and hows your diet, diet is 60-70% of the game, also looking at you avi id say add in 1.5g of protein per lb of weight a day and lift heavy compounds 3 times a week between cardio once you add more muscle you will loose fat anyways and look better for it is a win win win ....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Grantewhite said:


> lol at comments thus far, if your intake is 2k cals and you do 45 mins cardio it shud fall off you id ask what cardio and hows your diet, diet is 60-70% of the game, also looking at you avi id say add in 1.5g of protein per lb of weight a day and lift heavy compounds 3 times a week between cardio once you add more muscle you will loose fat anyways and look better for it is a win win win ....


I use mainly the Cross trainer and the the treadmill. I also swim twice a week for 45 minutes.

Would you recommend and decent fat strippers?


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

yea weight lifting lol at your level you'd be better gettin in some creatine, bcaa, whey, omega 3-6-9, multi vitimans starting up push/pull/legs. cardio 30 mins a day but much more intence ie: 5 min warm up treadmill, 2000m rowing flat out straight in to 20 press ups 30 crunches 30 squat thrusts 20 star jumps, then 5 mins flat out running on treadmill, back to previous circut, then 10 mins HIIT on bike 30 sec rest 50 sec work level 10 rest level 15 work keep speed about 18kph finish up with circut once more then maybe shadow boxing or punch bag until knackerd completly then go get a protein shake. .. enjoy


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

Noodle, you're doing all the right things but this doesn't happen over night unfortunately. Buy some BF calipers off ebay and track your progress. Dont bother with scales - they lie! Only joking, calipers will give you a good baseline to work from. Keep it up mate


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Brother if you are doing what you say you are doing then the weight will fall off. If it doesnt you telling fibs or cheating.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

can you get rid of beer bellys? as my gut is pretty much solid?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

stop drinking beer...put up a recent pic


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Very surprised with a name like "noodle arms" your looking to lose weight. Get bulking bonny lad!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> can you get rid of beer bellys? as my gut is pretty much solid?


you cant spot reduce fat if thats your question?

Can you get rid of a beer belly? yeah, its just visceral fat. Keep dropping weight and the belly will go.


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

just get into a routine of doing heavy compound lifting & you will be adding muscle & loosing fat. Switch between your cardio & swimming & you will see results quicker than u think.

Before using fat strippers you will need to get your diet right. good luck.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mikex101 said:


> you cant spot reduce fat if thats your question?
> 
> Can you get rid of a beer belly? yeah, its just visceral fat. Keep dropping weight and the belly will go.


thanks, i was just worried that i was going to be stuck with it. Ive stopped drinking for 2 months now so i hope it'l soon wear off.

My guts not saggy its pretty much solid and pert, well weird


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> thanks, i was just worried that i was going to be stuck with it. Ive stopped drinking for 2 months now so i hope it'l soon wear off.
> 
> My guts not saggy its pretty much solid and pert, well weird


pert? ive never heard anyone describe there belly as pert!

spin classes are great at burning off calories.i run spin classes and all the men at first are like yeah right,but ohh they come running back for more. 45min session,600 calories burnt off easy! give it a go!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

milmaz89 said:


> pert? ive never heard anyone describe there belly as pert!
> 
> spin classes are great at burning off calories.i run spin classes and all the men at first are like yeah right,but ohh they come running back for more. 45min session,600 calories burnt off easy! give it a go!


I do spinning once a week, I always feel fresh after it lol. I tend to use the cross trainer more, it gives me a all over work out


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

SeBb0 said:


> *just get into a routine of doing heavy compound lifting & you will be adding muscle & loosing fat. Switch between your cardio & swimming & you will see results quicker than u think.*
> 
> Before using fat strippers you will need to get your diet right. good luck.


x2


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

so do CV twice a week and do more swimming?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rihaan said:


> Exercise is the most important part to reduce fat yoga is a best exercises to lose tummy fat.and walking is a good exercise do your exercise daily in 30 minutes. healthy diet is most important to your reduce weight.


i am confused by this post? you say exercise is most important to lose fat but then say diet is most important to lose weight? how can both be most important? also Yoga can you explain how Yoga can be the best exercise to lose tummy fat above other forms or exercise like cardio?


----------

